# Most accurate .223 Under $300?



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

What is the most accurate .223 for under $300, 
Preferably bolt action or semi-auto?

Thanks guys!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

From your other thread, you could probably afford to jup up to a 243 or 270.

Hell I have a lady friend who is 5'1 maybe a buck ten, shoots a semi-auto 270 for deer.

As for cheap, stevens seems to be the best of the bottom barrel rifles.

Basically a Savage with a cheaper stock and no accutrigger.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2684984


----------

